# removing old gung on rooflight before Sikaflex 512



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi All,
I've had a slight leak from around the rear rooflight on our Hymer B544 (1988) since we bought it but it rarely caused a problem. However it has recently got worse and I'm tackling it this weekend.

I have ordered a couple of tubes of Sikaflex 512 following some research on here. However the current sealant is a kind of gunky black tar like stuff which looks like it might be messy to remove. I obviously want to clean up the areas being tackled thoroughly and was wondering if white spirit or similar would be the correct approach to lift and clear it all. 

Picture of somewhat ugly current roof shown below.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi jimbo,
the tool you require is a old wooden spatular so you dont scratch roof or dig holes  .

heat up old sealent with either a hot air gun on low or a hair dryer but dont let the misses cach you :roll: . then when sealent becomes plyable just scrape off and place in rubbish bag quicklt to prevent stuff getting everywhere.

then clean surface with white spirits and leave to evaporate and dry then apply new sealent in a warm dry enviroment.

hope this helps

tramp


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Tramp
Thanks for thorough and swift reply. Confirms exactly the approach I was going to take. 

I have a hot air gun so I'll be using that. As for a damaged hairdryer it would be more likely to be me that would get upset. Then again I have a spare.....unlike my straighteners......

And the guy in your avatar is in the position I will be adopting on the roof of our 'van for most of saturday


----------

